# NREMT fail



## Lopester (Jul 10, 2016)

So as I've posted before I am a former (non nationally registered) medic trying to return to the field after a change of state.  I tried to get nationally registered in 2013 and failed 2 or the 12 stations twice (static cardio and a medical verbal practical) I was extremely dejected and I've decided this year that I will give it another go to try and get nationally registered and have spent a ton of money on a refresher course (code 3 CME.. not a bad resource I suppose) and practice apps on my phone and the past couple months doing practice exams on an EMT prep site.  My written is in a week and my practical is at the end of the month (so nervous)
The purpose of this thread is to attempt to get some clarification on the process of national registry and ask some questions that don't really make a whole lot of sense to me.  I suppose the first being... why doesn't national registry allow preceptors to inform the candidates what was done improperly?  this question popped into my head because of a thread I read earlier stating that national registry questions wont be posted on here. I'm not going to mention the scenario because of the thread mentioned but I got it twice and failed it both times! I thought I corrected possible mistakes that I did the first time.
Is memorizing the skill sheets really all that is necessary to pass the practical? (obviously appropriate interventions are necessary as well)
why does the written seem like such a gamble? some people get 70questions and fail some get 70 and pass some get 150 questions and fail others get 150 and pass.. there doesnt seem to be any consistent trend (that i've seen on here anyhow).  and what exactly the purpose of testing in this way?
Sorry for the rant but I just had to get this off of my chest.  Thank you for getting through this and if you reply... lets keep it civil yeah? not trying to start a comments war. thank you again.


----------



## Martyn (Jul 10, 2016)

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/about_exams.asp

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/CBT_home.asp

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computerized_adaptive_testing

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/downloads/14_10_08 NREMT Candidate web.pdf

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/downloads/2011 EMt User's Guide.pdf   <===  I think this will answer some of your questions


----------



## Lopester (Jul 10, 2016)

Martyn said:


> https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/about_exams.asp
> 
> https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/CBT_home.asp
> 
> ...




thank you for this information.


----------



## bcemr (Jul 10, 2016)

Memorize the skill sheet and you won't fail. That's what they want. Just do exactly what they want and you'll pass. Otherwise you'll have a bad time.


----------



## jrod5 (Jul 11, 2016)

I sat down with a couple friends from class and just went over the skills 1000 times EXACTLY how the sheets have then written down. and when i was going through the stations i thought i was totally messing up and was going to have to redo a couple stations but i passed them all the first time through. just memorize the skill sheets, do them over and over and over and then one more time, thats pretty much the only way. As for the NREMT written, i just passed mine today. stopped me at 70 questions thought i failed that also. checked an hour later and passed that as well. there are a ton of good study guides out there that cost money but i found quizlet(free) to be the best to be honest. i studied the NREMT stuff on quizlet and it helped me engrave the last bit of information i didn't know into my memory. Good luck on your tests!


----------



## Lopester (Jul 11, 2016)

jrod5 said:


> I sat down with a couple friends from class and just went over the skills 1000 times EXACTLY how the sheets have then written down. and when i was going through the stations i thought i was totally messing up and was going to have to redo a couple stations but i passed them all the first time through. just memorize the skill sheets, do them over and over and over and then one more time, thats pretty much the only way. As for the NREMT written, i just passed mine today. stopped me at 70 questions thought i failed that also. checked an hour later and passed that as well. there are a ton of good study guides out there that cost money but i found quizlet(free) to be the best to be honest. i studied the NREMT stuff on quizlet and it helped me engrave the last bit of information i didn't know into my memory. Good luck on your tests!


I just found quizlet today! It's so good


----------



## Gurby (Jul 11, 2016)

Lopester said:


> I tried to get nationally registered in 2013 and failed 2 or the 12 stations twice (static cardio and a medical verbal practical)
> ...
> Is memorizing the skill sheets really all that is necessary to pass the practical?



It's funny, the stations you failed are the ones where memorizing the skill sheet is basically pointless.  

I think memorizing the skill sheets is important for other stations so you don't make a critical mistake (failure to verbalize "scene safety BSI", etc).  But the stations you failed, there aren't really any nitpicky critical fails to trip you up... Those ones should just be about going in and showing that you know your stuff.


----------

